# Camo Dip???



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I've got a stainless 30-30 w/scope and want to take a little "bling" off it. I've got it taped up with no-mar at the moment, it's just too damn shiny. Anybody know what it might cost and where I could get it done?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Also interested have been wanting to get my scope dipped but have but kinda hesitant to do so because it is a fairly expensive scope to me


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Coles taxidermy in Milton.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Will they do scopes to and I am assuming there is no risk of messing it up?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks bigbulls. Any idea if the cost?


----------



## Hercules (Nov 28, 2010)

I've got a friend that just got into the hydro graphics business. I know he's dipping a semi auto browning 30.06 stock, barrel, and scope for around 150$. And it's not the do it yourself kit. He actually spent the money to get the professional kit with tank. He has a facebook page as well. "liquid effects". Has a few pics of skulls and guns that were dipped on there. He's located in Pensacola. Contact info is below.

[email protected]


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yakavelli said:


> I've got a stainless 30-30 w/scope and want to take a little "bling" off it. I've got it taped up with no-mar at the moment, it's just too damn shiny. Anybody know what it might cost and where I could get it done?


Don't do it....

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not...no-mar/gun sock is SO much cheaper.


----------

